# Exchange 2003 Licensing question



## digitsix (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm farily new to exchange and I'm kind of frustrated that I cannot figure out for the life of me where I can view the available / used licenses for Exchange Server 2003. We added a new locaiton and a bunch of users recently and now outlook clients are getting an error message from exchange regaring the unavailability of licenses.

How do I access an Exchange License Manager? I cannot find anything in administrative tools or in the exchange system manager.

thanks in advance!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Normally that information can be found in administrative tools>licensing, the licensing server is there and should show you all CAL's installed for any server app that requires it.


----------



## digitsix (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.

I noticed something strange...

On my 2003 Standard server the license manager tool you speak of has a few tabs and interfaces quite a bit differently than the one on my small business server 2003 (the one running exchange) - Why are they different and how can i get the regular version with the tabbed interface on the SBS server? Is that even doable?

TIA


----------

